# Ipotesi Cristiano Ronaldo al PSG



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo l'Equipe si pensa a CR7 al PSG: 

Cristiano Ronaldo al Psg, tutto vero! Ancelotti 'Può giocare assieme ad Ibra!' | Primapagina | Calciomercato.com


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Cioe' Ibra,CR7,Pastore,Menez,Lavezzi,Gameiro,Lucas e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta.Ma comprare qualcosa di decente a metacampo no???


----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2012)

Embe? Noi abbiamo pazziniii


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioe' Ibra,CR7,Pastore,Menez,Lavezzi,Gameiro,Lucas e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta.Ma comprare qualcosa di decente a metacampo no???



appunto ma a che ci sono perchè non prendono tipo fabregas e vidal, e vincono la champions a mani basse


----------



## MilanForever (6 Ottobre 2012)

L'estate prossima ne dubito, se ci va secondo me ci va dopo aver passato i trent'anni.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2012)

Sì, per poi farsi asfaltare dal Porto


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Embe? Noi abbiamo pazziniii



Che c'entriamo noi???Loro hanno gia' un attacco di tutto rispetto,rinforzassero il centrocampo piuttosto!


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2012)

Francamente arrivasse anche lui non vorrei essere nei panni dell'allenatore. Già è un gruppo difficile da gestire, diventerebbe ingestibile del tutto.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2012)

Figurine panini edizione limitata.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Francamente arrivasse anche lui non vorrei essere nei panni dell'allenatore. Già è un gruppo difficile da gestire, diventerebbe ingestibile del tutto.



Problemi di abbondanza come noi.....


----------



## Lollo7zar (6 Ottobre 2012)

peggio del real, almeno il real vince la liga, questi rischiano di non vincere manco la ligue1 che poi se anche la vincessero....che figata...


----------



## DannySa (6 Ottobre 2012)

A centrocampo hanno Verratti, se prendono Ronaldo poi gli rimane da comprare un altro centrocampista o 2 e hanno finito l'album.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Ottobre 2012)

Immagino che vincere la Ligue1 sarà talmente scontato che non darà grosse emozioni a giocatori e tifosi

Quanto godo


----------



## Brain84 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Di stimolante nella ligue 1 non c'è NULLA. Rimane la Champions ma per chi l'ha già vinta o milita già in un grande club che può vincerla, spostarsi in un campionato osceno non vale la candela..Ronaldo già guadagna un monte di soldi..se si sposterà lo farà solo a carriera avanzata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2012)

Menez Lucas Ronaldo
Ibrahimovic

e hai Pastore e Pocho in panchina


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Menez Lucas Ronaldo
> Ibrahimovic
> 
> e hai Pastore e Pocho in panchina



...noi abbiamo Pato sempre in tribuna


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2012)

Boh ma a me sembra tutto di uno squallore immane...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Ottobre 2012)

ma sinceramente spero per lui di no, il campionato francese e medriocre, deve restare al real


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2012)

C.Ronaldo Ibrahimovic Lavezzi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2012)

Ronaldo sta benissimo a Madrid...per me se vince la Champions va dove va Mourinho


----------



## ReyMilan (6 Ottobre 2012)

Naa secondo me resta al Madrid


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Ottobre 2012)

In francia segnerebbe 100 gol, ma non penso proprio vada al PSG.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> In francia segnerebbe 100 gol, ma non penso proprio vada al PSG.



Dipende da quanto gli offrono, ovviamente.


----------



## Canonista (6 Ottobre 2012)

Se ci va perde la stima di più di un popolo intero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2012)

Ibra-Ronaldo sarebbe una coppia devastante...la più forte del decennio e non solo


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ibra-Ronaldo sarebbe una coppia devastante...la più forte del decennio e non solo



Sulla carta. Poi secondo me non andrebbero d'accordo neanche dopo morti. Non c'è spazio per due prime donne nella stessa squadra.

Di Ibra-Messi si diceva la stessa cosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sulla carta. Poi secondo me non andrebbero d'accordo neanche dopo morti. Non c'è spazio per due prime donne nella stessa squadra.
> 
> Di Ibra-Messi si diceva la stessa cosa.



pure io ho pensato che non andrebbero d'accordo...ma in Ligue 1 tutti e 2 potrebbero chiudere con 40 gol a testa...poi in Champions per vincere devono per forza collaborare


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2012)

Domanda semplice, chi tirerebbe i rigori dei due?!  Sarebbe una guerra solo per quello.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (6 Ottobre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Immagino che vincere la Ligue1 sarà talmente scontato che non darà grosse emozioni a giocatori e tifosi
> 
> Quanto godo



Immagini male.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Ottobre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Immagini male.



Eh beh, le emozioni nell'espugnare la tana del Rennes è uguale a vincere un derby, o un clasico, o un derby londinese!

Poi vabbé, c'è una grande tradizione di squadre forti in Francia, tipo..tipo...


----------



## Heisenberg (6 Ottobre 2012)

Ma sbaglio o rossonero non evoluto era quello che insieme a Herbert elogiava il fattore vivaio, criticava berlusconi per le spese folli ecc. ? Ora che il psg è in mano a uno sceicco va tutto bene ?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice, chi tirerebbe i rigori dei due?!  Sarebbe una guerra solo per quello.



Ibra sicuro,a furia di dare capocciate ad CRAntonietta,lo convince in pieno!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ibra sicuro,a furia di dare capocciate ad CRAntonietta,lo convince in pieno!



ibra è infallibile, ronaldo qualche volta sbaglia

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Sulla carta. Poi secondo me non andrebbero d'accordo neanche dopo morti. Non c'è spazio per due prime donne nella stessa squadra.
> 
> Di Ibra-Messi si diceva la stessa cosa.



ibra e messi non si completano ma CR7 e ibra si, ibra gioca la davanti al centro mentre ronaldo gioca più sulla fascia e si accentra per calciare, per me assieme ci starebbe eccome, ibra e messi invece hanno praticamente lo stesso ruolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eh beh, le emozioni nell'espugnare la tana del Rennes è uguale a vincere un derby, o un clasico, o un derby londinese!
> 
> Poi vabbé, c'è una grande tradizione di squadre forti in Francia, tipo..tipo...


Beh c'è.....il coso....quello la....coso......


----------



## Sindaco (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ancelotti ha decisamente in mano la gestione della squadra e degli acquisti che gli servirebbero.

Ottocentomilamilioni di miliardi spesi e, poi, contro il porto (che ha venduto pure i sedili dello stadio negli ultimi due anni) non hanno passato mai la metà campo.

Well done!


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (7 Ottobre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eh beh, le emozioni nell'espugnare la tana del Rennes è uguale a vincere un derby, o un clasico, o un derby londinese!
> 
> Poi vabbé, c'è una grande tradizione di squadre forti in Francia, tipo..tipo...



Tu hai parlato di risultato scontato e privo di emozioni, ed io ti ho detto da tifoso, che è così.
Se poi volete sempre portarla sulla mediocrità del campionato francese, s'inizia un altro discorso che a livello di emozioni non c'entra nulla.
Consiglio la lettura di "il mio anno preferito", in cui si capisce perfettamente come contenuti tecnici, ed emozioni non sono legati tra loro.

Io ho sempre sostenuto che piuttosto di comprare giocatori bolliti ed a fine carriera strapagandoli, farei giocare giovani del vivaio.
con gli sceicchi non va tutto bene, ho criticato siua l'acquisto di Lavezzi sia l'acquisto di van der wiele. 
A livello di vivaio, Rabiot si sta costruendo un posticino in un Psg degli sceicchi.


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Ottobre 2012)

Io trovo che sia triste e invogli le persone ad allontanarsi da questo calcio moderno. Parlo dell'avvento degli sceicchi. Preferisco un miliardo di volte un milan povero di danaro che un psg pieno di soldi ma senz'anima e soprattutto lontano dagli ideali delle persone, dei tifosi. Auguro al psg di fallire, ovviamente, in ogni competizione. E grazie per averci levato di torno lo svedese mercenario.


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Ancelotti ha decisamente in mano la gestione della squadra e degli acquisti che gli servirebbero.
> 
> Ottocentomilamilioni di miliardi spesi e, poi, contro il porto (che ha venduto pure i sedili dello stadio negli ultimi due anni) non hanno passato mai la metà campo.
> 
> Well done!



.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (8 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Io trovo che sia triste e invogli le persone ad allontanarsi da questo calcio moderno. Parlo dell'avvento degli sceicchi. Preferisco un miliardo di volte un milan povero di danaro che un psg pieno di soldi ma senz'anima e soprattutto lontano dagli ideali delle persone, dei tifosi. Auguro al psg di fallire, ovviamente, in ogni competizione. E grazie per averci levato di torno lo svedese mercenario.



Sul fatto che questo calcio sia sempre più lontano dai valori e dall'identità dei tifosi sono pienamente d'accordo, io sarei per l'azionariato popolare figurati.
Trovo però non corretto attribuirne la colpa, esclusivamente, a sceicchi russi ed affini.
A naso ricordo una pubblicità con un vieri desnudo che pubblicizzava una carta di credito con la scritta 90 miliardi di lire, oppure un Cragnotti che spendeva un patrimonio..
Loro al momento stanno continuando un "gioco" iniziato da altri, un gioco in cui loro hanno molto ma molto più potere di tutti gli altri.


----------



## juventino (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Ancelotti ha decisamente in mano la gestione della squadra e degli acquisti che gli servirebbero.
> 
> Ottocentomilamilioni di miliardi spesi e, poi, contro il porto (che ha venduto pure i sedili dello stadio negli ultimi due anni) non hanno passato mai la metà campo.
> 
> Well done!



Vero, ma penso che prima o poi lo capiranno anche i francesi di quanto Ancelotti sia sopravvalutato come allenatore. Come in passato han già fatto Juve, Milan e Chelsea.
Secondo me l'anno prossimo o comunque dopo la prossima stagione massimo prendono Mourinho.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vero, ma penso che prima o poi lo capiranno anche i francesi di quanto Ancelotti sia sopravvalutato come allenatore. Come in passato han già fatto Juve, Milan e Chelsea.
> Secondo me l'anno prossimo o comunque dopo la prossima stagione massimo prendono Mourinho.



concordo Mourinho o Manchester o PSG


----------



## tamba84 (8 Ottobre 2012)

secondo quali criteri calcistici o umani un allenatore come ancelotti sarebb sopravvalutato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vero, ma penso che prima o poi lo capiranno anche i francesi di quanto Ancelotti sia sopravvalutato come allenatore. Come in passato han già fatto Juve, Milan e Chelsea.
> Secondo me l'anno prossimo o comunque dopo la prossima stagione massimo prendono Mourinho.


Mourinho se andrà al PSG vincerà la terza Champions. Ritroverebbe Ibra poi, figuriamoci, sfracelli.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (8 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mourinho se andrà al PSG vincerà la terza Champions. Ritroverebbe Ibra poi, figuriamoci, sfracelli.


Lo penso anch'io! Dategli una squadra fortissima a Mourinho e lui vi porta a casa quello che volete!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me invece il PSG la Champions SE mai la vincerà, dovrà aspettare ancora parecchi anni. Non basta comprare giocatori fortissimi a caso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Ottobre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece il PSG la Champions SE mai la vincerà, dovrà aspettare ancora parecchi anni. Non basta comprare giocatori fortissimi a caso.



infatti...vedo meglio il City del PSG


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Ottobre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece il PSG la Champions SE mai la vincerà, dovrà aspettare ancora parecchi anni. Non basta comprare giocatori fortissimi a caso.


Mourinho sarebbe il collante.


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ancelotti sopravvalutato sarebbe da scolpire nella pietra e tramandarlo nei secoli a venire come concetto da NON seguire


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (10 Ottobre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> In francia segnerebbe 100 gol, ma non penso proprio vada al PSG.



già li segna! Forse intendevi che in francia ne farebbe 100 al mese.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Ottobre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> già li segna! Forse intendevi che in francia ne farebbe 100 al mese.


Intendevo in una stagione


----------



## bmb (11 Ottobre 2012)

Poi perdono col Porto.


----------



## Milangirl (11 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Problemi di abbondanza come noi.....


ahahaha esatto


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> già li segna! Forse intendevi che in francia ne farebbe 100 al mese.



Vabbe',arriva a 400 a fine anno!


----------



## Frikez (12 Ottobre 2012)

Viene in Italia per la Satta


----------



## Hammer (12 Ottobre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Lo penso anch'io! *Dategli una squadra fortissima* a Mourinho e lui vi porta a casa quello che volete!



Cosa che è SEMPRE successa da quando allena: tutti i giocatori che richiede vengono comprati. Facile allenare così


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cosa che è SEMPRE successa da quando allena: tutti i giocatori che richiede vengono comprati. Facile allenare così



è invece è proprio questa la sua bravura, c'è anche chi si fa compare una marea di giocatori e poi non vince nulla, mourinho sa perfettamente (a differenza di altri allenatori che si fanno comprare deagli sceicchi giocatori cosi tanto per comprare) quali giocatori gli servono per vincere e chi deve andare a prendere, è ovvio che con lui devi spendere ma al massimo nel giro di 2 anni ti crea una squadra stracompetitiva


----------



## Marilson (13 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> secondo quali criteri calcistici o umani un allenatore come ancelotti sarebb sopravvalutato?



fino al 2007, grande allenatore. Poi il calcio si è evoluto, e lui no. Sono passati 5 anni. E' ora che se ne vada in Cina come Lippi, quando i qatarioti lo capiranno sarà anche troppo tardi


----------



## Hammer (13 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è invece è proprio questa la sua bravura, c'è anche chi si fa compare una marea di giocatori e poi non vince nulla, mourinho sa perfettamente (a differenza di altri allenatori che si fanno comprare deagli sceicchi giocatori cosi tanto per comprare) quali giocatori gli servono per vincere e chi deve andare a prendere, è ovvio che con lui devi spendere ma al massimo nel giro di 2 anni ti crea una squadra stracompetitiva



Secondo me la bravura di un allenatore non sta nel sapere chi comprare con 100 milioni a disposizione. Vero è che Mourinho è un abile motivatore, la sua miglior qualità. Ma per dire, Guidolin con cinque milioni di budget è arrivato terzo in Serie A


----------



## Blu71 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Dubbi sul rinnovo da parte del Real: Real Madrid, niente rinnovo per Ronaldo | Primapagina | Calciomercato.com


----------



## iceman. (24 Ottobre 2012)

Eh vabbe' se mourinho non e' un gran allenatore allegri che cosa e'? Mourinho ha vinto ovunque. Porto,Chelsea,Inter,Real...i numeri sono dalla sua parte.


----------



## Snake (31 Ottobre 2012)

Laudisa su gazzetta oggi

_Parigi sempre più capitale d’Europa. Cristiano Ronaldo e José Mourinho sotto la Torre Eiffel al fianco di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. I contatti sono stati presi in questi giorni e per giugno si profila un cambio epocale per il Real Madrid, da mesi alle prese con un faticoso rinnovo di contratto della stella portoghese. 

*Lo strappo* 

Ricordate lo sfogo di CR7 ai primi di settembre? Dopo la doppietta al Granada, non esulta in campo e poi in tv esprime
tutto il suo malessere. Il clamore è immediato, si sprecano le teorie. Poi, cade il silenzio sulla vicenda, in assenza di novità apparenti. Lui continua a segnare da superstar,maè ormai chiara la ragione della sua depressione: il contratto da 10 milioni netti a stagione non lo soddisfa più, anche perché in contemporanea a Barcellona il suo rivale
Leo Messi sta ricontrattando il suo vincolo su cifre intorno ai 15 milioni e passa. Chiamiamola questione d’orgoglio...

*Il tentativo* 

In gran segreto Florentino Perez ha provato a trovare una soluzione. Il club madridista è arrivato a offrirgli 14 milioni
di euro netti per rinnovare in tempi stretti e chiudere la vicenda. Ma s’è trovato di fronte a un muro: la richiesta
di 18 milioni annui netti del portoghese. Una cifra enorme anche per il club più ricco al mondo, visto che il Real non
può non risentire della crisi economica spagnola. E tenendo conto del fair play finanziario deve provare a contenere il budget del monte-stipendi.

*Il mediatore* 

A gestire questa vicenda è Jorge Mendes, agente del calciatore,maanche del tecnico Mourinho. E in queste settimane
non è rimasto con le mani in mano. Ha preso contatti con il Psg, da tempo in attesa, per avviare il dialogo tra club.
Per quanto riguarda il contratto dell’attaccante di Funchal non ci sono problemi, lo sceicco Al Thani ha già dato mandato di soddisfare le sue aspettative. Va, invece, trovato l’assenso del Real Madrid e non è facile. Florentino Perez s’è presentato proprio con CR7 e non può rinunciare al suo prezioso rendimento a cuor leggero. Così il
club francese ha espresso la sua disponibilità a mettere sul piatto 100 milioni di euro per il cartellino. Insomma, un investimento economico che al lordo comporta un investimento su base quinquennale da 300 milioni
e passa. Un’enormità, la riprova che il Psg vuol arrivare in fretta in cima al mondo senza badare a spese.

*L’asso Falcao* 

Ma la trama non finisce certo qui. Per ingolosire Florentino Perez il potente Mendes ha un altro argomento importante a suo favore: la procura di Radomel Falcao, l’attaccante colombiano dell’Atletico Madrid per cui sono in fila tutte le big europee. In contemporanea i vertici dei colchoneros stanno trattando il rinnovo del colombiano per pattuire una clausola di rescissione intorno ai 70 milioni. E’ il presupposto per pilotare con sapienza il delicato cambio di maglia nella capitale madrilena. E mettere tutti nelle condizioni migliori.

*Il rimpiazzo *

Di sicuro il Real si consolerebbe con un attaccante di primissimo ordine. E ciò spiega perché tutto sta procedendo
nella massima discrezione. E’ presto per avere conferme ufficiali. Anche perché la squadra di Carlo Ancelotti è
partita bene in Champions League. E’ altrettanto chiaro, però, il bivio per i magnati del Qatar, considerando
che Cristiano Ronaldo porta in dote Mourinho. Un’opportunità unica, forse irripetibile. Così l’allenatore di Reggiolo
rischia di trovarsi in un tunnel a sua insaputa. E le fortune della sua squadra in questa stagione rischiano di essere
ininfluenti. Dipende tutto dalla clamorosa separazione all’orizzonte in casa Real. E’ un dato di fatto._


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2012)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com in Portogallo il quotidiano sportivo A Bola ipotizza la partenza di CR7 a giugno 2013, tra le possibili destinazioni il PSG.


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me sto piesge non durera' molto, non c'e' competizione, non c'e' niente a parte la citta' e i soldi.


----------



## Vinz (16 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me sto piesge non durera' molto, non c'e' competizione, non c'e' niente a parte la citta' e i soldi.



Beh per loro mi sa che il campionato diventerà come il trofeo Tim per noi. Vogliono la Champions


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2012)

Intanto pero la gente inizierà tutta a spostarsi per vedere ronaldo ed ibrahimovic insieme.
A
ltro che i pipponi di casa nostra


----------



## vota DC (17 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto pero la gente inizierà tutta a spostarsi per vedere ronaldo ed ibrahimovic insieme.
> A
> ltro che i pipponi di casa nostra



Giocherà solo Ibra perché Cristina comincerà con le sue solite crisi di inferiorità che lo fanno giocare male.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

Il Chelsea ci ha messo 10 anni a vincere la champions, pur investendo ogni anno un sacco di soldi... non credo che il PSG possa vincerla quest'anno, anche se dovesse arrivare Ronaldo.

Secondo me Ronaldo arriverà ma a giugno.


----------



## Hammer (17 Novembre 2012)

Si ma a quel punto devi necessariamente qualcuno. Pastore stesso, pagato un macello, va in panchina fisso e hai buttato millemila milioni per niente


----------



## juventino (18 Novembre 2012)

Comunque non si è ancora considerato che veder andare Ronaldo e Mourinho a Parigi per il Real sarebbe una perdita di proporzioni bibliche. Cioè con chi li sostituiscono due del genere?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

*Jorge Mendes (agente di C.Ronaldo) "Il PSG è una possibilità reale"*


----------

